# AT&T Phone Recommendation



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

A friend of mine is giving up the Iphone and wants to come over to Android. He has asked me for a recommendation on a phone, so I wanted to crowd source the question and get your opinions. Without too much research my initial thought is the Samsung Galaxy SII, which will be released in a week or two. His budget is $200-$300 on contract.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yep. Gs2. No question.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

On AT&T for sure the SGSII.


----------

